# Cue Sheet Templates to share



## NickVon (Jul 12, 2010)

So I have my own cue sheet in Excel that i use in conjunction with the script for running my venues show for our soundconsole scenes and Laptop/CD player Audio playback

I've come to really like how my template has changed and become simpler with out being sparse or lacking information. Is there is a place on these boards to share personal cues sheets we have developed. I'm a fan of mine mostly for what i think is a clean layout and some cell automation and Print Areas, that pulls information from Cast Lists (names, show title, mic numbers, etc) so eliminate typing in the same thing across multiple sheets.

I'm curious to see what other people have come up with to see I can improve on mine or help with some others. Obviously for some certain cue information is more important then others.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 12, 2010)

NickVon said:


> ... Is there is a place on these boards to share personal cues sheets we have developed? ...


Not currently, but feel free to use this thread. You can't attach .xls files directly, without zipping them first, though. Valid file extensions for CB attachments are: bmp doc dwg gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd skp txt zip.

As a test, attached is a simple cheat sheet I use for the Expression lighting console.View attachment LightConsoleCheatSheet.xls.zip


It might be useful to attach a .pdf or .jpg screenshot, so people can see what they're getting before downloading, unzipping, and opening.View attachment LightConsoleCheatSheet.pdf


Always practice safe computing. Beware of viruses in files from strangers. Don't share floppies.


----------

